

Software That Fixes Itself - Sandman
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/23821/page1/

======
devicenull
It makes me wonder if the software can generally "understand" something is
wrong, or if it just has a bunch of modules that look for various exploits
(say a buffer overflow attack, a XSS attack).

If it's the latter, it just seems like a version of lint that runs on the
binary and produces patches on the fly. Granted, that's still a big
achievement, but it still relies on people for "unknown" attacks.

------
cmelbye
Just don't make it _too_ smart, or it'll eventually learn that it doesn't need
to listen to its imperfect human masters...

